# Dairy Colostrum Could Improve Athletes? Performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dairy Colostrum Could Improve Athletes’ Performance, Prevent Heat Stroke Scientists investigating natural ways to enhance athletic performance have found that bovine colostrum can massively reduce gut permeability – otherwise known as ‘leaky gut syndrome.’ Their findings, published in the March issue of the American Journal of Physiology-Gastrointestinal and Liver Physiology, could have positive implications not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

